# Hauling in the pollen....



## Savasci Farms (Jun 2, 2014)

Just bought a nuc, 2 weeks ago, put them over in an 8 frame hive body after a few days and they are sure bringing the pollen in. I checked them yesterday and there's some newly hatched bees and a lot of uncapped larvae and capped brood cells, a couple of nice looking frames starting to be filled with honey, pollen, bee bread and a little honey around the brood......
Even got to see the queen laying eggs.....that girl really moves right along doing her job!

Here's a few pics of the girls bring in some nice loads of pollen.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------

